# Which package contains pkg_fetch?



## c083d4 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been searching the forums and some people said it was included in ports-mgmt/portupgrade, but looks like it isn't, because I keep getting the command not found error.

I know it's included in a x11/xorg dependency, because after installing X.Org I get pkg_fetch.


----------



## kpa (Jul 22, 2013)

It should be included in ports-mgmt/portupgrade according to freshports:

http://www.freshports.org/ports-mgmt/portupgrade/

Did you run `rehash` (if using tcsh(1), `hash -r` on bourne shells) after installation?


----------



## c083d4 (Jul 22, 2013)

Tried rehash, but it wasn't installed and I didn't know which package contains it. But a reboot solved the problem.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2013)

c083d4 said:
			
		

> Tried rehash, but it wasn't installed and I didn't know which package contains it.


rehash is an internal (t)csh command.


----------

